# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Dietetyka >  Sprzedam leki pasozyty prazykwantel iwermektyna zentel vermox yomesan stromectol

## prazykwantel sprzedam

Sprzedam leki pasozyty prazykwantel iwermektyna zentel vermox yomesan

Oferuje leki przeciw pasozytom:

Vermox Mebendazol 100mg 1zł, ważny 03.2020, odliczany z opakowania szpitalnego 1000 tabletek do torebek strunowych po 25 tabletek – glistnica, włośnica, włosogłówczyca, tęgoryjec, owsiki. Podaje się 2x dziennie przez 3 dni lub dłużej.

Yomesan Niklozamid 500mg 3zł, ważny 01.2022, listki po 4 tabletki w opakowaniu kartonowym – tasiemiec nieuzbrojony, tasiemiec uzbrojony, bruzdogłowiec szeroki, tasiemiec karłowaty. Podaje się jednorazowo w dawce 2 g.

Prazykwantel 600mg 4zł, ważny 03.2022, opakowania szpitalne po 50 i po 100 tabletek, mniejsze ilości odliczam do torebek strunowych po 10 tabletek – przywry, tasiemce. Podaje się od jednorazowej tabletki na tasiemce, do 2 dziennie przez 3 dni na przywry.

Iwermectyna 6mg 30zł, ważna 04.2019, listki po 6 tabletek, opakowanie 12 tabletek, ale mogę łatwo oddzielić z listków – glisty (ogólnie robaki obłe), nużeniec, świerzb, węgorczyca, filarioza, glista ludzka, węgorek jelitowy, włosogłówka ludzka, owsiki, wszy. Dawkowanie: 0,2mg/kg masy ciała. Nie należy przyjmować jedzenia na 2 h przed podaniem leku i przez 2 h po jego podaniu.

Zentel Albendazol 200mg 5zł – obleńce, niektóre płazińce. W przypadku zarażenia owsikiem, włosogłówką, glistą, tęgoryjcem dwunastnicy stosuje się jednorazową dawkę leku 400 mg. W zarażeniach węgorkiem jelitowym lub w tasiemczycach stosuje się tę dawkę trzykrotnie przez 3 kolejne dni. W przypadku braku efektu po 3 tygodniach można leczenie powtórzyć. W giardiozie typowo podaje się w jednorazowej dawce 400 mg/dobę przez 5 dni.

Zen Plus – lek kombinowany składajaący się z Iwermektyny 6mg i Zentel Albendazol 400mg, ważny 04.2020, listki po 1 tabletce w pudełku kartonowym. Ten lek jest znacznie silniejszy dzięki synergicznemu działaniu obu leków składowych dobranych w tych proporcjach, od tych leków podanych osobno.

Disulfiram tabletki 100mg 2zł, ważny 11.2020, listki po 10 tabletek i 500mg 3.5zł, ważny 04.2021, listki po 4 tabletki – Giardia Lamblia.

Jan Krongboon
massagewarsaw gmail com

----------

